# Top Local Juices 2016 - Nominations for BAKERY



## Andre (24/2/16)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2016.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date (please no double posts to keep this manageable!)*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2016 - only 1 juice can win this title.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be 16 March 2016!

Go for it - nominate your favourite BAKERY juices in this thread! Each category with get a thread like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

*Debbie Does Donuts *by Mr Hardwick's - That is all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

1.)* Hardwick's Smakaroon!*
2.) *MMM Biscuit Dreams*
3.)*Paulie's Coffee Cake*

In random order.


----------



## Deckie (24/2/16)

Good morning @Andre & fellow vapers.

My nominations so far in the "Bakery" Category are:"
*1. Orion - Northern Star
2. Mr. Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts.
*
I'll add as in time hopefully before the closing date but I'm battling to find juices that suit my tasting thingy's


----------



## Cespian (24/2/16)

1. Mr. Hardwicks - Smackeroon
2. Nostalgia - Fog Weaver


----------



## iPWN (24/2/16)

1. Nostalgia - Madhatter


----------



## PeterHarris (24/2/16)

Lemon biscuits - creamy clouds
biscuit dreams - Mikes mega mixes
Debbie does doughnuts - hardwicks


----------



## shaunnadan (24/2/16)

Debbie does donuts - Mr. Hardwicks
Lemon Creams - Creamy Clouds (OLD VERSION)


----------



## Kamiel (24/2/16)

1. Mr Hardwick's Smackaroon
2. Mr Hardwick's DDD


----------



## kevkev (24/2/16)

1) MMM Biscuit Dreams


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/2/16)

The Lung Brewery - Heart Of Gold


----------



## G-Step (24/2/16)

1. Biscuit Dreams - Mikes Mega Mixes
2. Debbie Does Donuts - Mr. Hardwicks'


----------



## Wesley (24/2/16)

1. MMM Biscuit Dreams


----------



## skola (24/2/16)

1. Mr. Hardwicks - Smackaroon
2. Mr. Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts
3. Nostalgia - Mad Hatter


----------



## kelly22 (24/2/16)

Mr Hardwicks DDD n smackeroon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/2/16)

1. DDD - Mr Hardwicks
2. Biscuit Dreams - MMM


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/16)

MMM - Biscuit Dreams
Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuits


----------



## Blu_Marlin (24/2/16)

White Lable-Cookies and Cream
Creamy Clouds-Creamy Lemon Biscuits
Mr Hardwicks-Debbie Does Doughnuts


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/16)

Mr Hardwicks smackeroon
Creamy clouds lemon cream biscuit


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/16)

Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuits
WW - Table Mountain


----------



## ShamZ (24/2/16)

Creamy lemon biscuits- Creamy Clouds
Really love Deli Express by Foggs, but not sure if this qualifies for this year


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/16)

Mr Hardwicks DDD
Nostalgia mad hatter
Creamy Lemon Clouds


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

Mr Hardwicks- DDD


----------



## BumbleBee (24/2/16)

1. Mr Hardwick's - Debbie Does Donuts 
2. World Wonders - Table Mountain


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

Mr. Hardwick's - *Debbie Does Donuts*
Creamy Clouds - *Creamy Lemon Biscuits*
White Label - *Chocolate Doughnut*


----------



## Alex_123 (24/2/16)

1. Mr. Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts
2. Creamy clouds- Lemon cream biscuits


----------



## KB_314 (24/2/16)

Creamy Clouds : Creamy Lemon Biscuits
Mr Hardwicks : Debbie Does Donuts


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/2/16)

Mr Hardwick's DDD


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

1. Mr. Hardwicks - Smackaroon


----------



## Viper_SA (25/2/16)

Whitelabel - Keylime Pie


----------



## Stefan (25/2/16)

Fog machine lemony cookie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (25/2/16)

White Label - *Chocolate Doughnut *
Mr. Hardwicks - *Smackaroon!*


----------



## Rooigevaar (25/2/16)

Mr Hardwicks - Smackaroon


----------



## Henx (25/2/16)

*Orion - Northern Star*


----------



## Flash696 (25/2/16)

1. ELP Cowboys Apple Pie
2. ELP Special Reserve Batch#1
3. ELP Custard Razzler


----------



## Nox46 (25/2/16)

Creamy Clouds - Creamy lemon biscuits


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/16)

1. Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts


----------



## phlux22 (25/2/16)

1) Nostalgia - Mad Hatter
2) Nostalgia - Fog Weaver
3) Nostalgia - YogiChew


----------



## DarkSide (25/2/16)

Flash696 said:


> 1. ELP Cowboys Apple Pie
> 2. ELP Special Reserve Batch#1
> 3. ELP Custard Razzler



Totally agree


----------



## DarkSide (25/2/16)

Nom Du Plume # 7 - Caramel cookie


----------



## JapsGroen (25/2/16)

1) Nostalgia - Mad Hatter
2) Nostalgia - Fog Weaver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (25/2/16)

Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuits
Mr. Hardwicks' - Debbie Does Donuts
ELP - Special Reserve Batch 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling Vape (1/3/16)

Retro Vapes - *Cinful*
Mr. Hardwick's - *Debbie Does Donuts*


----------



## wazarmoto (1/3/16)

Retro - Cinful - best cinnamon I have tasted to date
Hardwicks - DDD - can not lose with this!!!


----------



## shabbar (1/3/16)

1- smackaroon
2-ddd


----------



## Jakes351 (1/3/16)

Retro - Cinful


----------



## Andre (1/3/16)

Creamy Clouds - Creamy lemon biscuits


----------



## Attie (3/3/16)

Mr Hardwicks Smackaroon
Orion Northern Star


----------



## mildly.inked (3/3/16)

MMM - biscuit dreams
Creamy clouds- Lemon cream biscuits


----------



## Rebel (3/3/16)

Hardwicks- DDD


----------



## Rossouw (3/3/16)

Creamy Clouds- Juicy Pears & Caramel


----------



## Zahz (3/3/16)

1) Mr Hardwicks - Smackaroon
2) Mr Hardwicks -Debbie does doughnuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbuckley (3/3/16)

1. Dairy Queen - Snatch E Liquid

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatSmoke (4/3/16)

Orion - Northern star
ELP - Cowboy apple pie
Paulies - Coffee Cake


----------



## rogue zombie (7/3/16)

Had to edit my entries - Paulie's Coffee Cake had to be one of mine, after this weekend 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (7/3/16)

Paulie's - Coffee Cake


----------



## Kamiel (7/3/16)

1. Mr Hardwick's Smackaroon 
2. Mr Hardwick's DDD
3. E-liquid Project Cowboy Apple Pie


----------



## mildly.inked (7/3/16)

MMM - Biscuit Dreams
Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/3/16)

Stosta said:


> *Debbie Does Donuts *by Mr Hardwick's



What he said, *DDD*
and Paulie's - Coffee Cake

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soprono (10/3/16)

Not sure if everyone is trolling or my Debbie Does was not a good batch, was unimpressed but no hating well done its a damm popular juice. 

1) Paulie's - Coffee Cake
2) Voodoo - Jack The Ripper
3) NCV - Ripple

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Nominations close at 24:00 on Wednesday, 16 March 2016.


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Mr. Hardwicks - *Debbie Does Donuts*


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

1. Coffee Cake by Paulies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Larry (16/3/16)

*Northern Star* by Orion
*Fog Weaver* by Nostalgia
*Coffee Cake* by Paulie


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

Paulies - Coffee Cake
Creamy Clouds - Creamy Lemon Biscuits
Mr Hardwicks' - Debbie Does Donuts


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/3/16)

ELP - White bisket bread
complex chaos Cinnamon Cookies
craving apple pie


----------



## Zakariya Baker (8/4/16)

Silver said:


> Mr. Hardwicks - *Debbie Does Donuts*


what kinda flavour in this one? I'm about to get some ELP Amazon simply bc it sounds so gooood


----------



## brotiform (8/4/16)

Kamiel said:


> 1. Mr Hardwick's Smackaroon
> 2. Mr Hardwick's DDD



X 2.

ELP Max Damn Peachy - nominated here as it is very much like peach cobbler.
ELP Max - Coffee Cream


----------



## brotiform (8/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> what kinda flavour in this one? I'm about to get some ELP Amazon simply bc it sounds so gooood



Chocolatey creamy donut pastry , smashed a bottle already lol


----------



## Zakariya Baker (8/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Chocolatey creamy donut pastry , smashed a bottle already lol


not cary tolerant with chocolate flavour aaaah


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> not cary tolerant with chocolate flavour aaaah


The chocolate is very mellow, think glazed chocolate not cheap-ass cooking chocolate


----------



## brotiform (8/4/16)

Yeah , DDD is lush. The balance of chocolate , cream and pastry is perfect


----------



## boris32 (10/4/16)

Jose-e-liqz juicy peachez 
Vape chef banana cream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Debbie does donuts - Mr. Hardwicks
> Lemon Creams - Creamy Clouds (OLD VERSION)


Old version?


----------



## shaunnadan (10/4/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Old version?





Yiannaki said:


> Old version?


the 1st release that was mixed by Paulie 


My absolute number 1 best bakery juice is for @Yiannaki tennis biscuits !!!!


----------



## Yiannaki (10/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> the 1st release that was mixed by Paulie
> 
> 
> My absolute number 1 best bakery juice is for @Yiannaki tennis biscuits !!!!


Oh okay... 

Lol. Maybe one day it will make an appearance. Who knows

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (10/4/16)

I'd like to add Orion Northern Star to my list!


----------



## blujeenz (10/4/16)

Andre said:


> The final day for nominations will be 16 March 2016!





brotiform said:


> I'd like to add Orion Northern Star to my list!



Not one to give up are you? 
I heard a birdy whisper that nominations close once voting begins and begun it has.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-bakery.t21184/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (10/4/16)

My bad , never saw that


----------



## blujeenz (10/4/16)

brotiform said:


> My bad , never saw that



Chalk it up to eagerness and the learning curve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/4/16)

I only had Northern Star recently too. 

These brands that don't participate here remain more of a mystery :/

it's very good though 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------

